# Welcome Back!!



## Terrywerm (Mar 24, 2015)

Welcome back to those of you that have found your way back in here to the UMHM group. If you know of someone that was a member here before, and he has not signed back up, drop him a line and let him know we're here.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Mar 25, 2015)

terrywerm said:


> Welcome back to those of you that have found your way back in here to the UMHM group. If you know of someone that was a member here before, and he has not signed back up, drop him a line and let him know we're here.


I take it the groups went away with the new software?


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 25, 2015)

That is correct, Dan. The Groups area is an add-on that is not part of the basic forum software. It was installed just this morning. The old group disappeared when the move was made to the forum software we are on now, so I had to recreate it and invite everyone. Sadly, I did not have a list of all of the members that were here before, but I did have a list from the summer of 2013, so I invited all of those that were on that list.


----------



## Kevinb71 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for renewing the group Terry!


----------



## Dave Smith (Mar 25, 2015)

we only have about forty more to rejoin--welcome back to the 10 so far--I thought it was over for our group under new system---Dave


----------



## RVJimD (Mar 26, 2015)

Took me a bit to figure out that I had to join again.  It looked like the "Welcome Bsck" message meant I was already added.  Then when I looked at the group list I realized i was not in the group yet.  I invited myself, didn't see a join button?

My joining issues aside, I would be interested in some sort of shop visit or shop tour where we (I) could meet at a members shop and have a little "demo/training" exhibition.  

Jim


----------



## Karl_T (Mar 27, 2015)

Terry,

Do i need to do more than click watch forum?  Didn't see another button.

Turn that semi up my driveway on your way by. I promise you'll see something worth your time. Plenty of room up here to turn your rig around.

Karl


----------



## cathead (Mar 27, 2015)

Terry,  

I would like to rejoin too please. 

           Thanks,  

           Burt


----------



## lowlife (Mar 28, 2015)

Re-enlisted


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 28, 2015)

Sorry for the slow response, fellas.  Been out of town all week.  My apologies to those of you that did not get an invitation. Those of you that have already posted will receive an invitation shortly. Anyone else that wants to join, please drop me a line and I will send the invite.

I did send out a bunch of invitations to the members on the only list I had, and that was from back when we had the get together at Terry Stoerzinger's place, so it was not a complete list.

Karl, I will gladly stop by some day, but it is very seldom that I travel out Hwy 12.  Just the luck of where things are and where I have to go I guess. If nothing else I could always head out your way some Saturday or something.

ON EDIT:   Burt, your invitation has been sent.


----------



## rick9345 (Mar 30, 2015)

terrywerm said:


> Sorry for the slow response, fellas.  Been out of town all week.  My apologies to those of you that did not get an invitation. Those of you that have already posted will receive an invitation shortly. Anyone else that wants to join, please drop me a line and I will send the invite.
> 
> I did send out a bunch of invitations to the members on the only list I had, and that was from back when we had the get together at Terry Stoerzinger's place, so it was not a complete list.
> 
> ...



I need to rejoin
Rick9345


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 30, 2015)

Is there any interest in a very casual meeting in Dayton MN this summer?
If I get word back suggesting that we have three or more (biblical reference) interested, then I will ask my wife to look at the calendar.
I'm thinking June or July, before daughter Ellen returns from Madagascar. Note: I haven't asked Liz (the wife yet).

Daryl
MN


----------



## wlburton (Mar 31, 2015)

I would be interested in going to Dayton this summer.  If we get enough members we might be able to pick up one of Daryl's giant machines and carry it into the garage for him!

Bill


----------



## RVJimD (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm interested, but don't count me in the primary three.  Can I make a "day before" decision if I can make it?

Also, I like the "gathering" concept enough that I will make the same offer at my shop (garage) in Des Moines.  My shop would be the "let's see what you can do with a few bench sized import machines and no machinist background" theme!

Jim


----------



## rick9345 (Mar 31, 2015)

Daryl
sure,Dayton close
Rick


----------



## Dave Smith (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm ready for a good get together again---Dave----PS I think that makes more than 3 now so lets get on with it!


----------



## lowlife (Apr 1, 2015)

Is it wrong I had to look up where Dayton was? I might be up for it, is it a social event, learning event, bull session? My schedule at work is quite "interesting".

Shoot its been a year and I have't met Dave for coffee at hy-vee yet???


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 4, 2015)

I would certainly be interested in a casual summertime get together.  Lowlife, to answer your question, the last get together we had was social, learning, eating, and bull session all rolled into one.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 4, 2015)

The wifes confirms she is game for a July or early June Saturday or Sunday gathering.
I'm trying to pin her down.
Is there a preference for a Saturday or Sunday?
Suggestions for a start time?
Depending on travel time this becomes a critical question.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 5, 2015)

I am starting a separate thread for a possible get together, further conversation about it should be placed there.   Here is a link to that thread:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/summer-get-together.34319/


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 5, 2015)

terrywerm said:


> Welcome back to those of you that have found your way back in here to the UMHM group. If you know of someone that was a member here before, and he has not signed back up, drop him a line and let him know we're here.


I was a member before.  How do I rejoin?


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 5, 2015)

Invitation is on the way.  Once you get it there should be a button where you can accept the invite.


----------

